# Mangrove Jack



## Alexbee (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys

ive been trying to find fingerling mangrove jack in Brisbane metro. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 21, 2015)

visit your local Lfs they may be able to order them in for you, can be pricey from $80-160.other than that you could order one online


----------



## Wallo (Apr 21, 2015)

Alexbee said:


> Hey guys
> 
> ive been trying to find fingerling mangrove jack in Brisbane metro. Anyone got any ideas?


Pet City at Wishart definitely have them


----------



## reptalica (Apr 22, 2015)

The bigger they r the bigger the attitude.


----------



## Alexbee (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah i know, i cant wait! they are insane fish


----------

